# Would you date someone from here?



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

There are definitely some attractive people here, and with good personalities to match. So, I would... But on the other hand, the first meeting would make me nauseous, because I'd be so nervous, hehe.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I voted yes


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

Sure.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

That depends on who someone is, and it's an unlikely possibility, but I suppose it's more likely than from anywhere else.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

My gf is from here so yes :b


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

No, I don't think I would date anyone I met on the internet.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Probably not. It's just not for me.
I don't have to worry about anyone being interested, anyway.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, maybe, but no one on this board is from my area, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheDra (Nov 16, 2005)

sure, especially since it would be someone who would understand my problem already


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes, in the magical land where I actually go out on dates in the first place.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

I would love to. Then you wouldn't have to explain SA. It's also a natural conversation starter.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure. Only problem is that nobody here wants me.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

I would vote for the "it depends" option if there was one. But, this is a really great question to ask, powerman...



mayblue said:


> No, I don't think I would date anyone I met on the internet.


OMG!!! I love Stephen Colbert, mayblue!!! Are you registered at OSCLA or ColbertNation.com? :banana :banana


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Absolutely, I wouldn't have to worry about my shyness around her because I know she would understand. The biggest problem is distance, and I'm not sure anyone here would want to date me anyway.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, I would.


----------



## Sammarai (Jul 20, 2006)

I would if I got to know the guy really well. It would be "freeing" to not have to explain my quietness. 

Vicky


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't date...um...people. As for going out and doing something, maybe.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I would date someone from here, but the intial convo would start of like this....

ummmm do you like cheese? and they would probably walk out on me, but I have gone on a couple of so called dates with someone on here, but that didnt workout, noone would like me enough


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> Absolutely, I wouldn't have to worry about my shyness around her because I know she would understand. The biggest problem is distance, and I'm not sure anyone here would want to date me anyway.


Distance is also my problem due to living clear up here in Siberia, I mean UP of Michigan. :lol No one is close to me. It takes 5 hours to just to get out of the UP.


----------



## Sammarai (Jul 20, 2006)

copper said:


> Lonelyguy said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely, I wouldn't have to worry about my shyness around her because I know she would understand. The biggest problem is distance, and I'm not sure anyone here would want to date me anyway.
> ...


But hopefully, if you guys like each other enough it might be worth the trip either way!

Vicky


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Sammarai said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > Lonelyguy said:
> ...


Sorry I like the ladies. :lol I just mean I am far from any ladies on this board. :lol


----------



## Sammarai (Jul 20, 2006)

copper said:


> Sammarai said:
> 
> 
> > copper said:
> ...


Oops that came out wrong. I use the term "guys" for both women and men (influence from my mother - dang Arizona slang). I meant that if you met a nice girl online either from this site or another, it might be worth the long distance trip. Sorry - bad Vicky bad! :mum


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Sammarai said:


> copper said:
> 
> 
> > Sammarai said:
> ...


That's okay. I needed a good laugh. :haha


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Yes, but nobody here likes me anyways


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Unlikely. There's no one here.


----------



## Sammarai (Jul 20, 2006)

Quick question: How many of us have the ability to overcome our fears and even reach out to another? 

I am going to start working on my issues. I think I might (still not sure) put a profile up on match.com or eharmony. The problem I have with those sites is that I am not sure that I will actually go on a date from one of those sites. My problem is that for the first few dates, I am too nervous and shy to want to continue dating. The only successful dates that I have had, we started as friends first. Its hard now because I work in a pretty much all female environment and I don't get to meet guys who I can be comfortable with on a friendly basis. I have never signed up for those type of sites. Can you pick out that you want a shy, quiet guy? 

Vicky


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> Unlikely. There's no one here.


Last time I checked, there was nearly 10,000 SAS members...


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Ventress said:


> OMG!!! I love Stephen Colbert, mayblue!!! Are you registered at OSCLA or ColbertNation.com? :banana :banana


Yay!! He's the best. No, I'm not registered at Colbert Nation. And I don't know what OSCLA is.


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

Of course, but my anxiety will keep it from happening.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

mayblue said:


> Ventress said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!!! I love Stephen Colbert, mayblue!!! Are you registered at OSCLA or ColbertNation.com? :banana :banana
> ...


O.S.C.L.A. = Official Stephen Colbert Love Association

http://oscla.phpbbnow.com/

It's set up with php format just like this site and there's around 75 members. ColbertNation.com has one just like this site, too, but they've gotten more publicity because the site is ran by the producers of "The Report." They've got like 2,000 members now. But, definitely join OSCLA. It's fun. We're like the Puerto Rico of the Colbert Nation...


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

My current fellow is from here :sas ....*sigh* and the whole distance thing wasn't that hard to overcome. Although it is still a weird thought that we met on the internet (total losers lol.)


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## silverstein (Jul 9, 2006)

I would date someone from here only if they were fighting their SA and not planning on living with it.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Probably not.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Only if she is a lil hotty who's name starts with "Meggie"


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

haha


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep, you bet


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Ventress said:


> mayblue said:
> 
> 
> > Ventress said:
> ...


It looks like a good board. I joined.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no. im not single.


----------



## mademoiselle T (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes I would - but the question remains, would someone date me? 

Seriously, I don't think anyone here lives near me, and I don't believe in long distance relationships.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

yes, I certainly would :yes


----------



## shelly (Jul 29, 2006)

sure, if I was attracted to them why not?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Sure i would.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Only from here.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I am leaning towards No


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm probably going to end up marrying someone from here...:lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

no.


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

2 month old thread bump haha.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ah! everything old is new again....


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I am dating someone from here. I was single when i first replied to this thread back in 2006.


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

nope... i think that would be awkward >w< lol but I'm up for friendships^_^


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

Meh, why not? I don't see that happening though, but if an opportunity would come on, I would not pass on it just because it's SAS forum.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Its weird looking through this thread and seeing a bunch of old regulars posting. Why not just start a new thread, this one is from 2006?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

No need for two polls/threads of the same subject, I guess.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

powerman said:


> There are definitely some attractive people here, and with good personalities to match. So, I would... But on the other hand, the first meeting would make me nauseous, because I'd be so nervous, hehe.


first meetings such as those are always a bit awkward because both people are pretty nervous, but that is something important to keep in mind, probably the other person is just as scared as you. those with SA are certainly very understanding about that and they probably won't refuse to see you again if you were very quiet, others may not be so understanding.


----------



## Hoofservant (Apr 15, 2009)

I would, with the caveat that they lived in the general area. I don't have a problem with dating someone I met online, but I have no desire to get into a long distance relationship.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

No, but a lot of the things I say on here are outright lies.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, but then again it depends. Alot of false comments can be made on the net. People can sound like they are nice but be different face to face. Its just a trust thing or me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure, off the top of my head I could probably rhyme off 10-20 people from here who I'd be interested in seeing. And that's without really thinking about it~

And to skew the votes a little bit, I just voted "Yes, I'm female" :lol Oh now I can't change it. All right, who made this poll?!?! I want a new poll!


----------



## veryalone (Aug 26, 2009)

I would not and I'm a dude. I don't believe in internet dating, but hey that's just me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure if I happened to find the right person I wouldn't see why not.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks n personality wise, yes.

In practice, no.


----------



## jer (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, but no one's gonna like me


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

sure, I can find people here I like much more than in other places, and by other places I don't just mean real life, but other online places as well.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Ideally? Absolutely. Realistically? It would very much depend on the circumstances.


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Whether they're from here or not, it doesn't matter. It's just that this place is full of people who're understanding of my ailment. 
It's all good!


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

eh, why not.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

no, i'd rather meet someone in real life.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

ya rly


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Sure, off the top of my head I could probably rhyme off 10-20 people from here who I'd be interested in seeing. And that's without really thinking about it~
> 
> And to skew the votes a little bit, I just voted "Yes, I'm female" :lol Oh now I can't change it. All right, who made this poll?!?! I want a new poll!


haha, i was wondering why you'd voted female. :b

and yes, i would definitely date someone from here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Sure, off the top of my head I could probably rhyme off 10-20 people from here who I'd be interested in seeing. And that's without really thinking about it~
> 
> And to skew the votes a little bit, I just voted "Yes, I'm female" :lol Oh now I can't change it. All right, who made this poll?!?! I want a new poll!


lol - I knew it!

only joking....
I'm waiting for a "I'm a big male with back hair" category. Not that back hair is necessarily bad (sorry to those who may have bair).


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure, if the person lived somewhere within a 3hr drive (hears the silent crickets) .. oh well, one can dream, can't he ?

Internet dating is practically useless in a small country like mine. The chances are 80 % that any person i find attractive on the net, probably lives 1000+ miles away, in the USA, Canada or England etc.


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

I would but no one lives near me and long distance stuff is pointless.


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

etka said:


> I would but no one lives near me and long distance stuff is pointless.


:yes


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

sure, there's a good chance of meeting someone with a similar personality


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I dunno, probably. I doubt anyone would want to date me, though.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I would if they lived close enough not into the long distance thang


----------

